# many young digers on here?



## tristian bottle (Nov 15, 2009)

i just wanted to know how many young digers there were on here? i am 14 my self and have in joyed the hobby since i was about 10


----------



## glass man (Nov 15, 2009)

HOPE SOME OTHERS ANSWER YOU! I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW! I AM 56 AND STARTED WHEN I WAS 20. MAN IF I HAD OF STARTED AT TEN I WOULD HAVE DUG SOME GREAT BOTTLES AS NO ONESTARTED DIGGING ROUND HERE TILL LATE 60S. BY THE TIME I CAME ALONG THE REALLY GOOD PLACES HAD ALREADY BEEN DUG OUT! KEEP ON GOING! GOOD LUCK TO YOU!! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## Just Dig it (Nov 15, 2009)

Im 25 tristian..i consider myself young = )


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 16, 2009)

26 and have been digging since I was 9. 17 years of it puts a lot of wear on the body hope it holds for another 60 good years of dirt moving

 Digger Ry


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm 21, and have been digging since I was 13, maybe younger.


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 16, 2009)

Well not really as young as i was thinking but still young i guess, i know theres probally even younger then me on here, im just waiting for the right person to reply[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 16, 2009)

Kristian, I think forum member Alek77 is about your age.. or close.. this is the guy:


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 16, 2009)

19 here...been diggin since 14 lately just been lurking on the forum not much time for anything other than school and work [&:]


----------



## Blackglass (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm 15 now, but I've been collecting since I was about 10. Its cool there's some other people my age on this forum.


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice to see people my age that share this hobby[]


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey there!

 I'm 22 now, and dug my first bottle randomly when I was 6 back in Maryland while digging a pitfall trap. I was fascinated with both digging and outdoor lore, and got pretty darn good at making snares and booby traps just by looking at pictures in survival guides and via improvising. I scared the crap outta my parents, to say the least. In one pit I found a small 1 ounce ABM screw-cap perfume bottle shaped like a Christmas tree, or so I thought at the time. I just turned 5 when my dad got a metal detector, and since I was good at digging I had found with my own hands several great old coins, which gave me an appreciation for anything that came out of the ground. I still have that bottle to this day, and keep it in a special place. It meant so much to me then, even though I would just chuck the same thing away without a second thought nowadays. The experience of finding that bottle primed me for more adventures, which started in the beginning of the 4th grade when I found a 40s dump behind a friends house. We would dig together and thoroughly enjoy the objectively worthless finds uncovered, though I did get some cool Nazi coins, some good milks, and gold dentures outta there.

 Just wait when you get your drivers license, because then you can travel far and wide in search of the great older bottles we all love, without relying on your parents for transportation, which I remember being quite the pain!

 Starting at a young age means that you will be able to amass a good collection and a great knowledge base well before you get tied up with college or a job, so keep at it and never get discouraged by the seemingly unattainable success of more experienced diggers. All you need to do is remain open to new opportunities and keep at it, and one day you will find the "golden" bottle dump or privy. All it takes is effort and dedication; nothing in the bottle world is restricted to the old-timers so dig, dig, and keep digging! 

 Also, being a young bidder at auctions is VERY beneficial. I didn't realize it then, but when a 60 year old is head to head with a 12 year old, the elder often lets the item go for a few bucks less than he would to another adult. What good person wants to ruin the day of a child in order to get something they will just resell? Keep that in mind... []

 I am so happy that more young diggers are getting into the realm of bottle digging! [][] I was worried that video games, the internet and TV had ruined the younger generations but I guess I didn't give as much credit to the power of individually developed interests as is due. Rock on, dudes.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2009)

Steve has some good points there! I am over the hill, now, I'm married and busy with working for a living, and I look back longingly on the care-free years full of free time to hunt for dumps and dig to my heart's content.. at least I still have a lot of souveneirs from those days!! Good luck to you youngins out there!! Find those spots and get those bots! [] And stay away from the stinking video games!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2009)

We don't need no steenking video games...

 Some would call me an old guy. There are times I would agree, but I'm only about 9 in digging years.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Nov 17, 2009)

A young 46 here but I started bottle digging when I was a young lad of 12. I got hooked from the get go when my folks would go on the weekend. I even subscribed to the Antique bottle magazines and would send off for a "sase" list of bottles that were being sold by someone. YOU old folks out there - help me out....I forgot what SASE stood for! Maybe it didnt stand for anything........LOL. In any case, we didnt have EBAY back then. There is so much history and thats what really kept my interest......not so much the value. Keep up the bottle digging and good luck!!


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 19, 2009)

wow alot of you have started very early[]


----------



## glass man (Nov 19, 2009)

NOT YOUNG ENOUGH FOR ME!! GREAT THREAD YOU HAVE STARTED! MAKES BE MORE AWARE WHAT ALL AGE GROUPS ARE ON HERE! I GUESS CAUSE I AM A OLD FART,I THINK ALL ARE! THANKS FOR OPENING MY EYES AND YOU YOUNGER PEOPLE TEACH US OLD FOLKS A THING OR TWO! WAY TO GO! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 19, 2009)

I think "SASE" means "self-addressed stamped envelope" Jerry.. []


----------

